# NASA finds LOTS of water on the Moon



## Nestor_Kelebay (Nov 14, 2009)

The Google web page just changed it's "Google Doodle" or homepage image to commemorate the discovery of H2O on the Moon.

Last month, NASA sent the spent third stage of a rocket crashing into a crater near the south pole of the moon.  4 minutes later a spectrograph crashed into the same crater and sent back chemical analyses of the dust kicked up by the first crash.  At the time, the mission was a PR dud because the large plume of dust expected to be kicked up just didn't materialize.

The information sent back from that mission has been analyzed, and NASA announced just a few hours ago that the dust ejected by the first crash contained H2O in the form of both ice crystals and water vapour.

Also, they didn't find just a bit of water, they found lots of it.  So, they now know that there's plenty of water near the south pole of the Moon, at least.

That means that any human habitation on the Moon could use the existing water that's already there for both sustinance and to make rocket fuel.  And, that in turn, means that the Moon can serve as a jumping off point for future manned missions deeper into space.  Carrying water from Earth to the Moon would be prohibitively expensive, and would effectively limit exploration of the solar system to robotic missions.  Finding water on the Moon makes human exploration and possible habitation of other planets and moons possible.

The Associated Press: Splash! NASA moon crash struck lots of water


----------



## travelover (Nov 14, 2009)

Oh great. Now we'll get complaints of leaky basements on the moon.


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Nov 14, 2009)

I'm sure NASA is going to screen it's astronauts for rednecks from now on.  You don't want one of them to take the moon buggy 4-wheeling in the mud up there.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Nov 16, 2009)

On behalf of all redneck 4-wheelers, when does the next shuttle launch. 4-wheelin in 1/6 gravity could be a you tube moment. Next you'll tell me they have gators and girls catfish grabblin up there.


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Nov 16, 2009)

Oldog/Newtrick:

That reminds me of a redneck joke.

Question: What are the toughest 5 years in any redneck's life?

Answer: Grades 7 and 8.


----------



## TxBuilder (Nov 17, 2009)

Nestor_Kelebay said:


> I'm sure NASA is going to screen it's astronauts for rednecks from now on.  You don't want one of them to take the moon buggy 4-wheeling in the mud up there.



What's wrong with that?


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Nov 17, 2009)

TxBuilder said:


> What's wrong with that?



Cuz then they're gonna park it all covered in mud in the front yard of the lunar habitat and how's that gonna look?


----------



## TxBuilder (Nov 17, 2009)

That would look awesome.


----------



## Alexa (Nov 17, 2009)

Wow, water on the moon, that's crazy


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Nov 17, 2009)

Alexa:

     No, there's plenty of H20 on the Moon, but probably no "water" at all.  The Moon is way too cold and there's insufficient pressure for H2O to exist as a liquid on the Moon.

     We're talking about 4-wheeling in mud on the Moon because we're ignoring reality in favour of 4-wheeling in muck.

Just like there are "reality TV" show, this is an "unreal" Q&A forum.


----------



## Plumbing And Lighting (Nov 17, 2009)

so can we snowboard up there or what?


----------



## TxBuilder (Nov 17, 2009)

Sure. I started selling tickets online. I can't wait to get up there and eat a big old chunk of that thing.


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Nov 17, 2009)

If there is a God, then he won't allow 4-wheeling in muck on the Moon.  He would have made the Universe so that couldn't happen.

And he's probably think long and hard about us going to the Moon for extreme snowboarding too.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Nov 17, 2009)

Well, I'm going now to apply for a Starbucks franchise before the rush starts. One on every crater.


----------



## inspectorD (Nov 17, 2009)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm green cheeze...I hope that's the way the spell it up there too!!

muddin??? what am I gonna attach my winch to????we are so screwwed.....:help:


----------



## travelover (Nov 17, 2009)

inspectorD said:


> ....................what am I gonna attach my winch to????we are so screwwed.....:help:



Bury your spare tire, just like here


----------

